# Krummstab



## Limnos (1. Mai 2013)

Hi

Ich möchte eine Pflanze vorstellen, die im Mittelmeerraum beheimatet ist, aber bei mir problemlos wächst: der Rüssel-Krummstab (Arisarum proboscoideum). Die Blätter haben die gleiche Form wie die des Aronstabs, mit dem er verwandt ist, sind aber nur etwa ein Drittel so groß. Leider ragen die Blüten nicht über die Blätter hinaus, sodass man sie unter "verborgene Schönheiten " einordnen muss. Bei mir ist die Pflanze seit über 10 Jahren und sie  kommt ohne jeden Winterschutz aus.Sie liebt halb- bis vollschattige, frische bis feuchte Standorte.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

